# Telly Savalas Looks at Birmingham



## Spion (Apr 30, 2008)

This is a proper hoot 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/arts/tellysavalas.shtml

I like the way he says 'intense traffic pounds along the inner ring road' like it's a really great thing


----------



## pogofish (Apr 30, 2008)

Telly Savalas must have cornered the market in this sort of promotion - He did one for Aberdeen n'all:

http://www.baimfilms.com/baimStillsIndex.asp?film=Telly+Savalas+looks+at+Aberdeen

Then there was that god-awful movie with Cliff Richard saving Birmingham from recession.


----------



## Sabu (May 1, 2008)

Birmingham and Kojak FTW!


----------



## pogofish (May 1, 2008)

Anf here is the Cliff Film:












http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Take_Me_High

Even a few clips out there:


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 2, 2008)

Spion said:


> This is a proper hoot
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/arts/tellysavalas.shtml
> 
> I like the way he says 'intense traffic pounds along the inner ring road' like it's a really great thing



That's hillarious


----------

